# Psychisch welzijn > Geestelijke gezondheid >  Littekens door snijden

## steff89

hoi allemaal, ik ben steffie, 20 jaar en net begonnen met een nieuwe opleiding, verpleegkundige b(in de psychiatrie) eigenlijk mede door wat ik allemaal mee heb gemaakt, een jaar of 4/5 geleden nu, was mijn leven een puinzooi, mijn moeder had ms en was heel erg ziek, mijn vader trok het niet meer en was depressief en dronk te veel, waardoor ik(de oudste van 2 kinderen) de taak als verzorger een beetje op me nam, op een gegeven moment trok ik dat niet meer en begon ik te snijden, ik dacht dat ik de enige op de wereld was die dat deed en wist het ook heel goed te verbergen, het gaf me macht en het was een heerlijk gevoel!
op een dag heb ik besloten dat ik ermee op hield, mn vader was er achter gekomen en een vriendinnetje van mij ook, ik deed er mensen pijn mee, dus ik hield op.
maar nu 4 jaar later leef ik nog steeds met de consequenties ik moet het vaak uitleggen en mensen schrikken er van als ze het zien, ik schaam me er niet voor, ik heb altijd gezegd dat het bij me hoort, een deel van mijn leven is en draag ook gewoon t-shirtjes met korte mouwen ed. maar nu sinds ik op school zit weer(was 2 jaar gestopt) voel ik die schaamte weer en de noodzaak om het te verstoppen, natuurlijk wil ik dat mensen me accepteren hoe ik ben, maar zo makkelijk is dat nu niet. ik moet dagelijks met hun in de klas zitten en dat maakt me een beetje angstig en nogal op mn hoede.
heeft iemand ervaring met ongeveer het zelfde? of iedeeen hoe ik het aan kan pakken?

alvast bedankt!

----------


## Sefi

Ik heb er geen ervaring mee, maar is er niet een creme dat littekens vervaagd? Misschien is dat een oplossing?

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Steff,
Vervelend dat de schaamte terug is nu je weer een opleiding volgt, kan me voorstellen dat het niet leuk is steeds herinnert te worden aan iets wat je achter je hebt gelaten!
http://www.medicity.nl/showthread.ph...light=litteken hier staan wel tips over littekens weg krijgen, maar zoals Siri zegt denk ik niet dat crème helpt, op deze site http://www.automutilatie-site.nl/ staat _Er zijn geen manieren om littekens te voorkomen of om littekens te verwijderen. Toch zijn er wel manieren en tips om de huid zo mooi mogelijk te laten genezen en op die manier te zorgen dat wonden beter genezen en littekens daardoor in de toekomst minder zichtbaar zullen zijn._ Maar als de huid al genezen is (er is een litteken) dan kan je dat niet ongedaan maken  :Frown: 
http://mens-en-gezondheid.infonu.nl/...-vervagen.html hier staat uitleg over de soorten littekens en eventuele behandelingen, dus misschien dat je daar wat aan hebt?
En anders als het op een bepaalde plek is kan je er een polsbandje of iets anders dragen zodat het minder opvalt.

----------


## steff89

hoi allemaal en bedankt voor jullie reacties, 
ik heb het helaas op meerdere plekken op mn arm, dus door een polsbandje kan het niet op gelost worden.. ik zal eens kijken op die websites die jullie gestuurd hebben en laat wel weten hoe het afloopt!
gr

----------


## Mette

Hallo Steffie,

Ikzelf heb 10 jaar lang flink geautomutileerd en ben er nu enkele jaren vanaf. Maar de gevolgen draag ik inderdaad nog steeds.Ik heb littekens over heel mijn lichaam met uitzondering van mijn handen, hals en gezicht. Dus plastische chirurgie is niet echt een optie met zo`n groot oppervlakte. Ik heb allerlei zalfjes geprobeerd met weinig of geen resultaat op korter termijn. Wat wel geholpen heeft is "tijd". In de afgelopen jaren is de kleur van de littekens vervaagd en lichter geworden. Als ik 3 jaar geleden met korte mouwen over straat liep zag men van enkele meters afstand al van "oh wat heeft die allemaal gedaan!"
Nu is dat veel minder. Maar er zijn nog moeilijke momenten zoals geld aannemen bij de kassa, een gesprek met een vreemde enz.
Ik denk dat dit nooit echt over gaat. 

Ik vind het knap dat je toch ondanks die littekens voor deze opleiding gekozen hebt. Maar het zal denk ik altijd een afwegen worden of je verbergt of niet. Nu met je opleiding, maar ook later in je werk. Ik zou net als jij wel graag in de psychiatrie werken maar vind mijn littekens een te grote belemmering. 

Ik hoop dat je toch je draai gaat vinden ondanks je littekens. Want ja, ze horen nu eenmaal bij je. Al was het alleen maar je verleden.

Groetjes
Mette

----------


## steff89

heel erg bedankt voor je reactie!
ik kan het op het moment goed verbergen, het is winter dus dat is altijd een vrij gemakkelijke tijd voor mij, en voor jou waarschijnlijk ook..
maar straks moet ik wel, door bepaalde lessen en trainingen die we op school krijgen, dus ik probeer mezelf langzaam voor te bereiden erop. het komt wel goed, en ik weet niet eens meer of ik ze nog wel weg wil hebben, ik heb dat namelijk nog nooit eerder gehad, dat gevoel. en ik had het er over met een vriend en die zei ook al tegen mij dat ik me nooit ergens voor heb geschaamd en bij niemand ook! dus het zal wel even iets zijn waar ik overheen moet.
nog even een tip voor jou, als je die wilt natuurlijk!
ze zijn op het moment erg bezig met het aannemen van nieuwe mensen bij de ggz en dan met name ervaringsdeskundige! wat een mooi beroep zou kunnen zijn voor jou, als je het echt graag wil is er altijd een weg. tenminste dat zeggen ze altijd tegen mij, dus het zal wel waar zijn, toch?
in ieder geval heel erg bedankt voor je reactie!

----------


## marleen15

hallo steffie,
ik ben 15 en ik snij nu ongeveer een jaar.
ik heb vooral littekens op mijn rechter been en mn linker arm. in de winter is het natuurlijk makkelijk te verbergen. maar nu met warmer weer buiten zie je bij mij ook de littekens dus ik ben nu bezig om te stoppen, een vriendin van mij die sneed zich zelf ook maar die rade mij litteken créme van biodermal aan. zij gebruikt dat ook. de littekens gaan natuurlijk niet weg maar ze vervagen wel.
gr

----------


## christel1

Marleen, zoek hulp aub want je zelf snijden lost echt niks op. Als je een groot probleem hebt stuur maar een PB als je er niet openlijk wil over praten, ik zal je als ik kan helpen. 
Groetjes

----------


## thatgirl

hallo,
Ik heb ook een vraag en heb beetje het zelfde probleem. Nou omdat er bij mijn thuissituatie iets is gebeurd heb ik mij zelf gesneden het stomste wat ik eigenlijk kon naar mijn mening over mezelf. het is inmiddels 2 weken geleden en ik wordt er gek van ik las op internet met wegschuren heb ik vandaag geprobeerd geen suc6 heb het nu alleen maar erger gemaakt. Maar het wordt binnenkort zomer is er een idee waardoor het echt binnen 2 maanden weg is want wil echt dat niemand het opmerkt. Iedereen zal schrikken bij mij in mijn buurt omdat het eigenlijk niet echt iets voor mij is om te doen. 

Iemand een optie?

Gr thatgirl

----------


## jess3571

Beste Littekencreme - http://shytobuy.nl

----------

